# Knipex Vs. Klein



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey everybody! 

I took the time today to compare Knipex Vs. Klein in a youtube video, tell me what you.

Nick


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

....


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

NWS, got a new manufacture to check out! I've herd about these being nothing but awesome! How old is your pair?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

It's more of an opinion piece really. Nothing too scientific going on there. It's obvious you're partial to knipex from the get go.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> It's more of an opinion piece really. Nothing too scientific going on there. It's obvious you're partial to knipex from the get go.


If you look at my toolbag in the video, you can see that I am lined up the Klein tools. I switched gears because I believe that in comparison between the two manufactures.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

nick.sek said:


> NWS, got a new manufacture to check out! I've herd about these being nothing but awesome! How old is your pair?


The hinge makes them feel softer when cutting, ive had them 2 days, supply house gave them to me for free.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

chewy said:


> The hinge makes them feel softer when cutting, ive had them 2 days, supply house gave them to me for free.


Free tools are always awesome, I just wrote NWS-Tools an email asking for some of their product line to compare. Hopefully it works out, then more comparisons.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

nick.sek said:


> Free tools are always awesome, I just wrote NWS-Tools an email asking for some of their product line to compare. Hopefully it works out, then more comparisons.


That works? All you gotta do is tell them you're going to make a YouTube video and they'll give away their tools? I'm going to try it too


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Klien for me..


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

You have some very greenie hand.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> That works? All you gotta do is tell them you're going to make a YouTube video and they'll give away their tools? I'm going to try it too


Well it does after awhile, after you get over 500 subscribers and over 100 000 views then people will start to listen to you. I tried before those landmarks but everyone and their dog is doing that now at days.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

captkirk said:


> Klien for me..


My work set is still Klein, and probably will be no sense of replacing what isn't broken, merely advice for some people. I got Klein tools when I first got into it, only because I saw every electrician using them. Know knowing of some different manufactures my tools would have a range of manufactures behind them.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I returned all the klein 2000 pliers I had just bought because the steel was way too soft. Replaced them with Knipex...I love them...they are always sharp and they stay that way! Though I do find that it is easier to knick the blades on knipex pliers than some other manufacturers when cutting screws etc. but that is because they sharpen them to such a fine edge not because the steel is bad. I bought a pair of their mini bolt cutters for cutting hard stuff.

The Knipex cobras are just awesome!!!!


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

cdnelectrician said:


> I returned all the klein 2000 pliers I had just bought because the steel was way too soft. Replaced them with Knipex...I love them...they are always sharp and they stay that way! Though I do find that it is easier to knick the blades on knipex pliers than some other manufacturers when cutting screws etc. but that is because they sharpen them to such a fine edge not because the steel is bad. I bought a pair of their mini bolt cutters for cutting hard stuff.
> 
> The Knipex cobras are just awesome!!!!


The cobras are awesome and the mini bolt cutters make me want to do a break in! The mini bolt cutters are pretty well the coolest tool ever! Have you bought a pair of cable shears from them? And would you recommend them?


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Klein pliers. Knipex *****


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

nick.sek said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> I took the time today to compare Knipex Vs. Klein in a youtube video, tell me what you.
> 
> ...


I think you have as much free time as me since I just read this post. :laughing:


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Next72969 said:


> Klein pliers. Knipex *****


For the ***** do you use the twin force or the normal style? If you have the twin force, how does the design hold up over time?


----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

Do the video of the pliers cutting sheet-rock screws :laughing:


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

nick.sek said:


> For the ***** do you use the twin force or the normal style? If you have the twin force, how does the design hold up over time?


I use the 10" high leverage . Have a few knipex ***** and never saw the twinforce til i just googled it lol.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Next72969 said:


> I use the 10" high leverage . Have a few knipex ***** and never saw the twinforce til i just googled it lol.


I got a pair and the cut better then my 10 inch pair, my only question is how they hold up. It is a great idea, only thing is they do not open as wide as 10 inch... pros and cons...


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

nick.sek said:


> The cobras are awesome and the mini bolt cutters make me want to do a break in! The mini bolt cutters are pretty well the coolest tool ever! Have you bought a pair of cable shears from them? And would you recommend them?



Those are awesome too...I have two pairs. I would put them up against klein rabbit ears any day!


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nick, i've followed you on YT for a few months now. Never knew you where on here. I saw the video in my subs before I even came here.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

nick.sek said:


> If you look at my toolbag in the video, you can see that I am lined up the Klein tools. I switched gears because I believe that in comparison between the two manufactures.


We are electricians, we use Klein. We have seen all of them come and go. South wire has tools out now. I won't buy that crap either.
If you want channel locks, buy channallocks. If you want Kleins, buy Kleins,
Screwdrivers, Klein too. Anything else and you are a handyman.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

jrannis said:


> We are electricians, we use Klein. We have seen all of them come and go. South wire has tools out now. I won't buy that crap either.
> If you want channel locks, buy channallocks. If you want Kleins, buy Kleins,
> Screwdrivers, Klein too. Anything else and you are a handyman.


Theres a world outside of America...


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

jrannis said:


> If you want channel locks, buy channallocks. If you want Kleins, buy Kleins,
> Screwdrivers, Klein too. Anything else and you are a handyman.


That is the most idiotic thing I have ever read here. Tools don't make a electrician.


----------



## PeteTMIET (Nov 7, 2013)

Knipex every time, try the Knipex Installation Pliers sorry no pic, just Google Knipex Installation pliers AWESOME


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

PeteTMIET said:


> Knipex every time, try the Knipex Installation Pliers sorry no pic, just Google Knipex Installation pliers AWESOME


That is a pretty nice plier for a homeowner.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Holt said:


> That is the most idiotic thing I have ever read here. Tools don't make a electrician.


Just sayin, if a guy shows up with a pouch full of Klein tools, he looks more like an electrician than someone with funny colored tools.


----------



## PeteTMIET (Nov 7, 2013)

Lots of Bitching going boys, its just tools for Ch t sake


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

PeteTMIET said:


> Knipex every time, try the Knipex Installation Pliers sorry no pic, just Google Knipex Installation pliers AWESOME


I looked it up. Does this replace a pair of strippers?
If it is suppose to replace line mans, I can't do it. It won't work as a hammer.


----------



## PeteTMIET (Nov 7, 2013)

Depends on what sort of work you are doing, domestic, commercial and Industrial (UK) I find them just great, stripers, crimpers, cutters and snipe nosed pliers,but I'm biased, you might want to get a decent hammer if you are using your pliers as a substitute hammer


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Just sayin, if a guy shows up with a pouch full of Klein tools, he looks more like an electrician than someone with funny colored tools.


Not anymore. Klein use to be the brand of electrician over here but they got beat by knipex and wera nowadays. I think it's time for CEO of klein to ask himself why is that so and make the adjustments to be back on the competition they once lead by far.


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

PeteTMIET said:


> Depends on what sort of work you are doing, domestic, commercial and Industrial (UK) I find them just great, stripers, crimpers, cutters and snipe nosed pliers,but I'm biased, you might want to get a decent hammer if you are using your pliers as a substitute hammer


Hammer??? what is that?? hehehe I use a hammer for shield anchor and heavy duty stuff but everything else, my linesman do the job


----------



## PeteTMIET (Nov 7, 2013)

Ah there's the difference Mate I don't really know exactly what a Linesman does I assume it's overhead stuff way out of my league, I'm a Technician Electrician


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

PeteTMIET said:


> Ah there's the difference Mate I don't really know exactly what a Linesman does I assume it's overhead stuff way out of my league, I'm a Technician Electrician


You can't be both an electrician and a technician. You have to pick one. 

Linemans or 9" side cutting pliers on this side of the pond are called Kleins.


----------



## PeteTMIET (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh yes you can, at least over here you can Technician Electrician, Approved Electrician, Electrician, Domestic Installer, Electricians Mate, Apprentice think thats the lot


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

PeteTMIET said:


> Knipex every time, try the Knipex Installation Pliers sorry no pic, just Google Knipex Installation pliers AWESOME


They are over rated. .. I dropped a pair on a concrete floor and broke the tip....


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't like klein period, don't own any knipex outside the mini bolt cutters. They are ok only used them a few times. Worked as advertised but I didn't get a hard on when I held them so I guess. They didn't turn me on. As far as for pliers I use ideal and a couple channellocks, screwdrivers and everything else is ideal as well. No klein here. Sorry had to many bad experiences with there screwdrivers and nut drivers breaking and pliers wearing out on copper cutting only. Plus the supply houses here don't want to warranty klein just sell you another. Ideal is no questions asked lifetime warranty so I will stick with them. Does knipex have a warranty?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

jrannis said:


> We are electricians, we use Klein. We have seen all of them come and go. South wire has tools out now. I won't buy that crap either. If you want channel locks, buy channallocks. If you want Kleins, buy Kleins, Screwdrivers, Klein too. Anything else and you are a handyman.


 More condescending remarks from king liar douchbag the first. Klein sucks. I threw all my Klein stuff out, notice it's Klein not kleins. Are you trying to pluralize it or show ownership? Either way it's wrong. I have a mix of knipex, whia and wera tools. Klein is all made in Mexico. Aren't union guys not supposed to buy anything but american


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> More condescending remarks from king liar douchbag the first. Klein sucks. I threw all my Klein stuff out, notice it's Klein not kleins. Are you trying to pluralize it or show ownership? Either way it's wrong. I have a mix of knipex, whia and wera tools. Klein is all made in Mexico. Aren't union guys not supposed to buy anything but american


 that was funny


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I've received two free pairs of knipex linemans. The first one shattered when I dropped it off a laser dust collector when it was 0 degrees out. The second set I gave to an apprentice because they were stiff as hell and wouldn't break in. He took them to lowes and they gave him a brand new set and that set was broken in nicely right out of the package. I still like kleins better. My knipex side cutters however I've had for over 2 years, they rock


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Guys fighting about hand tools.....priceless...


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Guys fighting about hand tools.....priceless...


Better then fighting with another kind of tool.....


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Ozzy1990 said:


> Nick, i've followed you on YT for a few months now. Never knew you where on here. I saw the video in my subs before I even came here.


Thanks for following me on youtube! Your one of the reasons of why I got these tools, finally got enough followers and views. So thanks for following me! I go here from time to time extremely helpful!


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

chewy said:


> Theres a world outside of America...


I did not want to bring it up, but even if they are American why would you support a company that doesn't develop its product line. Did you see the contest of Klein oldest tool, it still looks the same... Only 100 years still the same tool, just better manufacturing. The rivet on the Knipex is an awesome development.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

PeteTMIET said:


> Knipex every time, try the Knipex Installation Pliers sorry no pic, just Google Knipex Installation pliers AWESOME


I got a pair of those in the mail, I use them now instead of my cable cutters. They are awesome and when I am walking around the plant, the are the tool in my pocket. At first I thought they would suck, more of a gimmick, but my opinion is changed they are the best!


----------



## boogaloo (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice video. Very professional and informative.
This is probably a bit picky but Knipex is pronounced with a silent K, like - knife.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

How do the Knipex line mans hold up to cutting screws and such? That was the death knell of my Kleins (older ones). Live romex killed my new Kleins :laughing:


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

boogaloo said:


> Nice video. Very professional and informative.
> This is probably a bit picky but Knipex is pronounced with a silent K, like - knife.


See I thought that at first, but it is German and apparently they pronounce the K.


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

boogaloo said:


> Nice video. Very professional and informative.
> This is probably a bit picky but Knipex is pronounced with a silent K, like - knife.


Go see a video made by knipex and you'll see that you are wong.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Mate said:


> Go see a video made by knipex and you'll see that you are wong.







That k sounds like something else to me...


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

nick.sek said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fjxj2eJkxZE That k sounds like something else to me...


Cahkneepex


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Next72969 said:


> Cahkneepex


God bless you!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Next72969 said:


> Cahkneepex


nope. That's scientific evidence with 100k+ plus YouTube views. Where's the slow jerk off emoticon when you need it


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Klein all the way for me. Never seen anyone actually use those combination pliers. I did not even know Klein made them! 
I do have a pair of the Knipex mini bolt cutters, I have not seen anyone else make a set.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Klein all the way for me. Never seen anyone actually use those combination pliers. I did not even know Klein made them!
> I do have a pair of the Knipex mini bolt cutters, I have not seen anyone else make a set.


Ive got Bahco mini bolt cutters, good for hanging basket tray.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The 10" knipex ***** are pretty awesome.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> The 10" knipex ***** are pretty awesome.


I got a pair of them and as you say they are amazing! Only model I think may be better is there twin-force or NWS *****!


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

second comparison is up: needle nose edition:

tell me what you think!

http://youtu.be/uIeNPatStDs


----------



## just_a_sparky (Nov 17, 2013)

i loved my knipex linemans so much, that i now carry knipex *****, and needle nose pliers. all the klein pliers i have used within the last few years. has just been soft metal. to be honest i dont even use klein strippers anymore


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

just_a_sparky said:


> i loved my knipex linemans so much, that i now carry knipex *****, and needle nose pliers. all the klein pliers i have used within the last few years. has just been soft metal. to be honest i dont even use klein strippers anymore


What wire stripper are you using then? I am looking for an alternative.The knipex models are different and not exactly convenient useless you get the full out model for 300 + dollars.


----------



## just_a_sparky (Nov 17, 2013)

nick.sek said:


> What wire stripper are you using then? I am looking for an alternative.The knipex models are different and not exactly convenient useless you get the full out model for 300 + dollars.


i use the ideal t_ strippers. ive had em for 8 months, everyday use . their well build


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

All of my pliers and what not are German made. These pictures might show half of what I have.


----------



## just_a_sparky (Nov 17, 2013)

are the small channel type made by craftsman? i know they make a pair comparable to knipex


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a pair like that, I think Knipex makes them for Craftsman.


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

That they do. and Jeff, its kiatech from GJ.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I think I knew that


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

I picked up 2 pairs of these and I love em almost better then my Klein 9s. These are 8's but so much lighter and better to handle. I'm loving Knipex stuff :thumbsup:


----------

